# Ken Block rides again



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2010)

Another really cool video from Ken Block and crew.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TshFWSsrn8&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## mondeo (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't see how that can be any fun. He wasn't using a stick and three pedals.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 16, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I don't see how that can be any fun. He wasn't using a stick and three pedals.



I sure saw 3 pedels in that car.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 16, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I sure saw 3 pedels in that car.


I'm guessing they keep the traditional system in place for backup purposes during rallys, but he was definately using paddle shifters, and the shifting sounds were definately from automatic actuation.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I don't see how that can be any fun. He wasn't using a stick and three pedals.



Yeah, but at least he has a cool e-brake lever to play with...


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 17, 2010)

Funny how they did the front end up to look like an Aston Martin.
Love the ending.
That boy can drive.


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Sep 17, 2010)

I noticed the three pedal set up as well. I was guessing that the car was set up to brake steer. (like a lot of tractors are) It would explain the high speed 180’s.


----------



## campgottagopee (Sep 17, 2010)

Man-o-man, did that rev limitter get a work out or what.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2010)

Chris Sullivan said:


> I noticed the three pedal set up as well. I was guessing that the car was set up to brake steer. (like a lot of tractors are) It would explain the high speed 180’s.



I'd be surprised by that.  I think the 180's and other crazy turns are induced by liberal application of the e-brake.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Man-o-man, did that rev limitter get a work out or what.



Pretty much the whole time, save for a few moments when he momentarily lifted his right foot.


----------



## campgottagopee (Sep 17, 2010)

My understanding for the 3 pedals is so he can stop and start w/o beating the tranny up...someting about straight cut gears....one of you eggineers should be able to explain.


----------



## campgottagopee (Sep 17, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Pretty much the whole time, save for a few moments when he momentarily lifted his right foot.



It really is amazing.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I don't see how that can be any fun. He wasn't using a stick and three pedals.





bvibert said:


> Yeah, but at least he has a cool e-brake lever to play with...



BTW, Mr. smarty pants, driving around like that != normal street driving for most people (though I come close sometimes). 

I'm sure driving that car around on a course like that anywhere near those kinds of speeds would be plenty of fun without the use of the clutch...  That doesn't mean I don't prefer having a clutch for the kind of driving that I do.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 17, 2010)

impressive driving

though I have to say, I find 'Fast and Furious' type cars to be almost as annoying as Harleys with straight pipes.


----------



## campgottagopee (Sep 17, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> impressive driving
> 
> though I have to say, I find 'Fast and Furious' type cars to be almost as annoying as Harleys with straight pipes.



You're no fun....loud pipes save lives baby


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 17, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> You're no fun....loud pipes save lives baby



no they don't........they over overcompensate for a personal deficiency.


glad they're starting to crack down around me for bikes modified to be loud as hell


----------



## mondeo (Sep 17, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> impressive driving
> 
> though I have to say, I find 'Fast and Furious' type cars to be almost as annoying as Harleys with straight pipes.


And you don't have to even worry about being guilty by association.

STIs and Evos don't sound like that. Idiots who care about looking fast more than going fast do that to cars. But that Fiesta sounds like neither. That sounds like a race car. Because it is.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 17, 2010)

mondeo said:


> And you don't have to even worry about being guilty by association.
> 
> STIs and Evos don't sound like that. Idiots who care about looking fast more than going fast do that to cars. But that Fiesta sounds like neither. That sounds like a race car. Because it is.



oh no doubt.  up by me, the NH hicks add those stupid bafflers and ridiculous looking spoilers to their Chevy Cobalts.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 18, 2010)

now thats the ultimate road test for a car


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 18, 2010)

That was pretty darn cool! I am no car guy so for me to find a car video worth sitting through for 7 minutes AND appreciating it is saying something. Heck, that was any chase scene in a movie I have ever seen. The Segway scene was awesome. That Segway driver has more balls than Ken Block.


----------

